# How much is enough?



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I can get white Dutch Clover seed from my local grain elevator for $4.50/ lb. There are some open fields near me (within 1/2 mile), of which some are mowed and some are not. One is a county park just around the corner of me which has close to 10 Acres of mowed area. Now as a tax payer, I'd like to go in and do a little seed broadcasting so that I also can make good use of my county park! LOL 

The question I have is how much acreage has to be sown with seed in order for it to become a viable source of nectar? It's one thing to think one is helping the cause of the honey bee by doing so, and yet there is also the desire to hope one stands to gain something in return (honey) by doing so and just not throwing good money away!


----------

